# US Forest Service to use sheep to control wildfires



## OURv (Aug 6, 2017)

Take a Look :









See You Round the Campfire !!!!


Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------

